# Police Officer Tom Hayes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Tom Hayes

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Columbus Division of Police
Ohio*
End of Watch: Thursday, January 20, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 61
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, December 18, 1979
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Tom Hayes succumbed to complications of a gunshot wound sustained 31 years earlier while attempting to arrest two teens on a curfew violation.

He had responded to a local convenience store after receiving reports of a disturbance by the two teens. The boys had been drinking, smoking marijuana and had taken LSD. As Officer Hayes attempted to arrest them a scuffle ensued in which one of the boys pulled out a handgun and shot him in the back. The wound caused him to become paralyzed below the waist.

Officer Hayes' continued to suffer serious health issues as the result of the wound, including the amputation of one of his legs six years prior to his death.

Despite his wounds and health issues, Officer Hayes continued to work as a civilian sketch artist for the Columbus Division of Police. Prior to being shot, he had served with the agency for seven years. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Columbus Division of Police
120 Marconi Boulevard
Columbus, OH 43215

Phone: (614) 645-4545

_*Please contact the Columbus Division of Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Very sad... RIP Sir


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Hayes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

